# Huron River Steelhead 2019/2020



## Swampbuckster

I know it's early but I am chomping at the bit here. Before too long the glacial mountain flows will cool and increase in volume with fall precipitation, triggering the annual run of wild Huron River Steelhead, or as I like to call them, Level Pebble Metal Heads. Anyone else ready for battle? Will this be the Year of The Huron?


----------



## mfs686

I'm ready. Flies tied. Waders repaired. Rods rigged and ready to go. I'm going up to the Lower AuSable next month to tune up my presentation so that I can better decimate the Lower Huron Level Pebble Metal Head run.


----------



## YAKFish#1

Anyone ever try the Chuck and Duck technique on the Huron?


----------



## Swampbuckster

YAKFish#1 said:


> Anyone ever try the Chuck and Duck technique on the Huron?


I've Duck hunted with a guy named Chuck once on the Huron. Does that count?


----------



## YAKFish#1

_Lol...I duck hunt with a Chuck as well....and he's the one who showed me the Chuck and duck...so I guess that counts_


----------



## mfs686

Isn't that what they do up by the coffer? Or is that more of a drift and rip?


----------



## Swampbuckster




----------



## mfs686

Swampbuckster said:


>


Put a flag on that kid or something. I couldn't tell who was reeling in that first fish. lol


----------



## Swampbuckster

mfs686 said:


> Put a flag on that kid or something. I couldn't tell who was reeling in that first fish. lol


Hahaha. Yes. I know. If I didn't grab a net, you would think I had 4 hands. Lol


----------



## Out-N-About

so whats your guys take on eating these "wild run" steelhead out of the Huron. In general they have a no fish advisory. but if these fish mostly live out in the lake, well....mes thing they might be ok to eat?


----------



## Elk5012

I'm pretty much ready for this season, put some band aides on the boat but need to check lines on the reels. I was hoping for a new boat this year but bought another home up north. I'll be dragging the boat between the Huron to west side of the state during this fall trying the new waters over there too. We've been extremely blessed with more work than we can keep up with, the new boat will have to wait till next season. That will give me time to research for the right boat.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Out-N-About said:


> so whats your guys take on eating these "wild run" steelhead out of the Huron. In general they have a no fish advisory. but if these fish mostly live out in the lake, well....mes thing they might be ok to eat?


I've noticed you don't need to use any Pam or butter when cooking. Fillets slip right outta the pan.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

I'm looking forward to the season as well...lots of time on the water, catching the occasional pike, smb or walleye...or rockbass...or white suckers...or maybe, just maybe that rare silver treasure


----------



## Swampbuckster

Dang't. Youtube pulled my video again. Too much fish porn I guess.


----------



## Elk5012

Fake news so they removed it


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Anybody ever pick up an incidental musky fishing for the steel in this river?


----------



## michcats

I have heard of them in flat Rock but never seen in person there are alot of Pike in there though


----------



## YAKFish#1

TroutFishingBear said:


> Anybody ever pick up an incidental musky fishing for the steel in this river?


I did awhile back in the early spring...near the mouth at Jefferson


----------



## Swampbuckster

They get caught at times


----------



## YAKFish#1

Swampbuckster said:


> They get caught at times


Mine was much smaller...nice fish


----------



## Fishndude

Get your boat out, and hit it, if you must. Boats are great because the float on top of the water. I wouldn't run too close to the banks, though. I wouldn't expect much visibility.


----------



## Perchdog

Fishndude said:


> Get your boat out, and hit it, if you must. Boats are great because the float on top of the water. I wouldn't run too close to the banks, though. I wouldn't expect much visibility.


I am going to see how things look in the am. My g/f has been having bad headaches and we are planning trip ro pm next weekend. Considering weather and all i will let her make the call. Fishing in mud is never really very fun anyhow, might just go hit the range instead.


----------



## perchdog2003

Ok took a ride down to Dodge park this afternoon. Water was high, visibility stirred up a bit but definitely fishable. I did not bring boat nor fish but talked to a guy as he was pulling his boat, said him and his son did not do so well. If anyone is on the fence like I was, my advice go for it..
Afterwards we took ride to Flatrock. did not seem to be a whole lot happening there either, seen maybe six to 10 people fishing total with no one under footbridge dam


----------



## FISHDOCTOR

Went down to do a Shake down Yesterday on the Huron. Water had about 2 ft of vis. and temp was 48 degrees. The leaves weren't to bad until the wind picked up and just made it to difficult to run plugs. Picked up 2 fish and had 3 other bites and nobody was home .


----------



## Elk5012

Good deal Doc, I just knew there were fish in that river. Now the trick is how to catch em. I'm trying to hit it later in the week and see what happens.


----------



## FISHDOCTOR

Elk5012 said:


> Good deal Doc, I just knew there were fish in that river. Now the trick is how to catch em. I'm trying to hit it later in the week and see what happens.


If anybody can find em it's you Elk.Good luck to you


----------



## Elk5012

I hit the Huron solo this morning to take advantage of the weather. The river has about 3+ ft of visibility and flowing fast with scattered leaves coming down. Started my boat ride and felt the wind start picking up and then the river began to fill with leaves. I caught enough leaves to fill the boat numerous times but I actually hooked a steelhead that was full of sass. Fought it all the way next to the boat and when I grabbed the net the hook popped, I guess it was worth the trip to do battle and see the fish first hand before my eyes teared up and called it a day. I'll be back


----------



## Swampbuckster

Elk5012 said:


> I hit the Huron solo this morning to take advantage of the weather. The river has about 3+ ft of visibility and flowing fast with scattered leaves coming down. Started my boat ride and felt the wind start picking up and then the river began to fill with leaves. I caught enough leaves to fill the boat numerous times but I actually hooked a steelhead that was full of sass. Fought it all the way next to the boat and when I grabbed the net the hook popped, I guess it was worth the trip to do battle and see the fish first hand before my eyes teared up and called it a day. I'll be back


Your efforts have been rewarded with sights and fights of Huron River unicorns. Congratulations once again Elk on another successful trip.


----------



## Downriver Steel

High water still today. Nothing for me. I'm guessing they are emptying Belleville this weekend.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Downriver Steel said:


> High water still today. Nothing for me. I'm guessing they are emptying Belleville this weekend.


There is still a lot of water in the entire watershed from the rains we had recently.


----------



## Elk5012

Took wife out fishing to make sure we had a chance at landing a steelhead. It didn't take long in my book....2 1/2 hours but wife caught an 18incher which fought like a 28 incher . Water was high, fast and clear with leaves almost non existent at times. It was relaxing not dealing with clearing lines every minute , fish caught on my custom color "Hotrod" maglip. I'm going take wife fishing again so I can have fish in the net on a regular bases. You got to go with what works :woohoo1:


----------



## -db-

Better luck than I had, Elk. Likewise, took the wife and did the run 'n' gun thing from Dodge up to Huroc but struck out casting spoons and spinners. Most guys were pitching float rigs, didn't see anyone else have any better luck. Still a good day to be outside (before the rain, anyway). Maybe this cold front will help kick things into gear.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Hit the river today for an all day adventure. Water was 37.8 starting out in the a.m. and warmed to 39.9 by the afternoon. The warmth must have got a feeding frenzy started because we ended up with a decent pike and shortly after hooked a steelhead. What a screaming fish it was too! We battled the fish for a few seconds and then like that, we were back to silence and peace as the steelhead worked itself off our offering. Great day on the river. Felt good to pretend it was winter. Have to get down again soon.
Elk you seem to certainly be catching all the fish! I need some pointers from you!


----------



## Elk5012

I need pointers from you, that's a nice pike for the Huron! Bummer on the steelhead at least you got to do a short battle, it sounds like they are starting to trickle in though. These colder temps sure has dropped the water temp, it was 44 when I was out the other day. I sure hope things warm up so we don't end up with the river locked up early with ice.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Elk5012 said:


> I need pointers from you, that's a nice pike for the Huron! Bummer on the steelhead at least you got to do a short battle, it sounds like they are starting to trickle in though. These colder temps sure has dropped the water temp, it was 44 when I was out the other day. I sure hope things warm up so we don't end up with the river locked up early with ice.


They are stacked like a pair of shoes!


----------



## TroutFishingBear

That's why I like the huron; you don't get a steelhead, you still have a good chance for a pike, and to lesser extent an eye or smb.

Nice job swamp.


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Anyone been out lately? Now that I am tagged out, thinking about spending a few hours out there this weekend.


----------



## Swampbuckster

IT.Fisherman said:


> Anyone been out lately? Now that I am tagged out, thinking about spending a few hours out there this weekend.


I may be somewhere on the Huron tomorrow. Trying to get things all together today to make it happen


----------



## Elk5012

I'll be racing up and down the river tomorrow trying to find the fish too.


----------



## Elk5012

Wife and I covered more than half the river but landed a nice steelie on a mad clown maglip. Water is still high and very clear, leaves became an issue towards the end with all the boat traffic. Overall it was great to land a fish again, well I'm the net man so I do get a bit of the credit


----------



## Elk5012




----------



## TroutFishingBear

Bummer. Thanks for posting though


----------



## TroutFishingBear

I bet this brought some fresh chrome up


----------



## Elk5012

I'll be checking the river every day to see if it is worth putting the boat in. Work has got me busy so hoping the river clears by Sunday or it'll be the following Sunday before I can fish. I agree Trout this should put some fish up in the river.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Set my dad up in the ground blind, I hunted the tree stand. He was able to knock down a nice doe today with his crossbow. 
Venison Pastrami time!


----------



## Frank

TroutFishingBear said:


> I bet this brought some fresh chrome up


TroutFishingBear,

You were right about the higher water bringing up some fresh fish. I ran down to the Huron from 2 - 4 PM Friday(11-29-19) and got one super fresh fish using a bobber / jig / small rubber worm between the big dam and Fort Street. Twenty inch female with no fin clips - bright silver.


----------



## gotoith

Found a Huron River unicorn today in the mid-river. Water is up, but fishable. Lots of junk floating down made plugging rather challenging for me. 

Bit a 3.0 mag lip Keeper.









Spoke with 4 other boats... only on other had a fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elk5012

Frank said:


> TroutFishingBear,
> 
> You were right about the higher water bringing up some fresh fish. I ran down to the Huron from 2 - 4 PM Friday(11-29-19) and got one super fresh fish using a bobber / jig / small rubber worm between the big dam and Fort Street. Twenty inch female with no fin clips - bright silver.
> View attachment 462975


 It's missing its adipose fin so is the next fish.


----------



## Frank

Elk5012 said:


> It's missing its adipose fin so is the next fish.


Good eye! I didn't even think about that fin. Glad to see some fresh fish coming in now. I will also pay attention to the adipose fin from now on.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Frank said:


> Good eye! I didn't even think about that fin. Glad to see some fresh fish coming in now. I will also pay attention to the adipose fin from now on.


Elk has an eye when it comes to photographs.  Ain't sliding nothing past him.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Great job guys, nice fish


----------



## Elk5012

TroutFishingBear said:


> Great job guys, nice fish


Wow I got distracted from his post about no clip and spotted the fin missing and never congratulated them on the nice fish. Great job fellas!


----------



## Elk5012

Went out this morning for a few hours and found this participant willing to battle. Chrome and black hot n tot fooled him. This is my big fish of the year at 28in . They were stacked in there like a pair shoes again.









Here's the proof, the one that got away


----------



## Swampbuckster

Elk5012 said:


> Went out this morning for a few hours and found this participant willing to battle. Chrome and black hot n tot fooled him. This is my big fish of the year at 28in . They were stacked in there like a pair shoes again.
> 
> View attachment 465813
> 
> 
> Here's the proof, the one that got away
> View attachment 465817


Beautiful fish! Nice job! They sure love those chrome and Black H &Ts!!!


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Today from 600am to noon run and gunned the huron from shore for steelies. Bombarded the river with various hot n tots, and struck out. No bites. Talked to a guy who lost one on what looked like some sort of jig float fishing.


----------



## Elk5012

It's tough to fish the huron on foot with a very limited access to water. Some bankies fair well but they fish it a lot. Nice day to be out so hope you enjoyed the fishing trip.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Surprisingly covered a lot of water. Fished 3 different parks. Weather made the skunk more bearable.


----------



## FISHDOCTOR

Finely able to get out on the ol Huron river Saturday with all the other boats. Wanted to try something a little different i had this 2.5 Mag Lip setting on the counter for months so i finely grabbed it and put in the lineup Saturday morning. Surprisingly enough that plug catches both fish that day glad i brought it.


----------



## Elk5012

Nice fish Doc, always a good time when a new idea pays off. Good to see ya out there breaking in a new guy.


----------



## Swampbuckster

When you can't work in the rain, thankfully you can fish in it. We hit the Huron today from 9:30 until 2:00 and found two fish willing to play. Water was high yet clear and flowing good. First fish hit within 3 minutes after we set lines just below the Airport Hole. A typical Erie run fish of around 4 lbs. He hit a custom 3.0 maglip on a side planer along a fast to slow water seam. We put him back to enjoy his day. Second fish came from the center of the Turkey Roost around noon on a 3.0 Copper mine on a stern planer. Perhaps both fish being planer fish because of how clear waters were.....or maybe just sheer coincidence. Shaping up to be a better year than last for me so far!


----------



## Elk5012

Hey nice fish, good job! More of a man than me, I dont like fishing in foul weather. Never tried planer boards looks like they work well for your program. You'll have to show me the ropes.


----------



## Swampbuckster

One interesting thing about the hen that we kept. She was spawned out. Stray Skamania? Certainly odd.


----------



## nighttime

Young male, skip?


----------



## Swampbuckster

nighttime said:


> Young male, skip?


Umm.....no. Female with maybe 6 loose eggs left in her.


----------



## Seleucus

Quick question, where do y’all usually launch your boats? My buddy and I were thinking about heading to the Huron for some steel. The Clinton has kicked my ass a bit too much this year and I need a break lol


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Swampbuckster said:


> One interesting thing about the hen that we kept. She was spawned out. Stray Skamania? Certainly odd.


My dad was just telling me about seeing rainbows/cuttbow trout in the low 30" range spawning in a feeder creek of the Colorado River in CO within the past month, so some spawn in the fall instead of the Spring, wouldn't be surprised for a steelie to do something like that either, particularly with the lack of Spring we had in MI this year, maybe the time frame/conditions for spawning never happened...


----------



## Swampbuckster

Most Huron run Erie steelhead don't survive their second year returning to spawn because of the difficult conditions they face traversing across the western basin and back to their summer waters. And the overall size of that fish indicates a first year fish.


----------



## nighttime

Probably spawned last year late, maybe few eggs stuck in her. Don’t think skams are spawning yet, thought late winter into spring. Don’t quote me


----------



## Swampbuckster

Really probably just the result of numerous years of artificially inseminating eggs in a fisheries department creating mutt fish for a plant and take fishery. I don't see how one couldn't get confused from time to time of where they need to be at what time of year, and what they need to do, when to do it.


----------



## FISHDOCTOR

Swampbuckster said:


> Umm.....no. Female with maybe 6 loose eggs left in her.


It is possible that is a London strain fish they spawn in the fall. They plant the Manistee strain and the London strain over in Ohio and Pennsylvania so there is always fish in the river system. Nice catch


----------



## Swampbuckster

FISHDOCTOR said:


> It is possible that is a London strain fish they spawn in the fall. They plant the Manistee strain and the London strain over in Ohio and Pennsylvania so there is always fish in the river system. Nice catch


 Interesting. Makes sense.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Seleucus said:


> Quick question, where do y’all usually launch your boats? My buddy and I were thinking about heading to the Huron for some steel. The Clinton has kicked my ass a bit too much this year and I need a break lol


Majority of fish caught takes place between Huron park and Labo park. There is a launch off Telegraph in Flat Rock and a second at I75 and Huron River drive. Third at the mouth of the Huron off Jefferson however most don't launch there to steelhead fish as there is virtually no current, wide, and it's deep.


----------



## Swampbuckster

My son and I made an all day trip to the river complete with a friend of mine that met up with us around 10:30. Our first and only fish hooked up during a snow squall at 9:10am on a metallic perch maglip 3.0. Teddy made quick work of the old buck and we were able to put him in the net. We had one other take down an hour later and then nothing the remainder of the day. We called it quits around 3:00. The highlight of the day was our lunch, grilled backstrap and veggies with potatoes in foil.


----------



## Elk5012

Good job Swamp seems like you found away to bring the fish to the boat. Might have to follow you around and see your technique.  I cant seem to get time off work right now to fish, maybe in a couple weeks we can meet up at ramp and give me a crash course on Huron Steel.


----------



## srharris88

Hit up the Huron today Launched at Dodge park and went up river. Made it all the way to Nemos saw 2 other jet boats out there one guy had a couple other boat not sure. We hit one really nice fresh female on a Hot N Tot. First time out this year and huge tree blocks the river just below the Church, on way back downstream had to put waders on and actually walk/push boat over a section of the tree. Be careful around this one, I can't believe I made it upstream past this deadfall both of us had to push off tree with oars to free boat.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Fished the river all day Friday before the flood. Had one take down on a 3.0 Grinch pattern. Fish was off by the time I got to the rod. Water was high, visibility was 3' water temp was 37.4.


----------



## srharris88

I also fished this past Friday am with one take down as well. Friday before though was a great day 4 for 5 all adult fish !


----------



## mfs686

I fished Saturday evening around 4.



On the AuSable. lol


----------



## ausable_steelhead

mfs686 said:


> I fished Saturday evening around 4.
> 
> 
> 
> On the AuSable. lol


You swing anything up in that flow increase?


----------



## nighttime

Report from friend was Ausable was on fire. Last week two of them landed 8 and lost others on a day trip. Sounds like some those 160k showed up.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Anyone have pics of the river and how high it is right now


----------



## Perchdog

Mr Burgundy said:


> Anyone have pics of the river and how high it is right now


i am very interested as well...


----------



## mfs686

The playground at Huroc park is flooded out.


----------



## brianlc39

Perchdog said:


> i am very interested as well...


----------



## Perchdog

Thanks, i am hoping next week possibly. time for garage projects


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I went down today and it has dropped a bit. They closed the foit bridge fyi so u cant fish the park side unless u take a long walk. It didn't look too dark to my surprise. I bet theres some fresh steel swimming around. Be safe, and tight lines 

Burgundy


----------



## jd4223

Is the "foot" bridge closed also? Just kidding...thanks for the update.


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

I know I'm a bit late on this, but here was Labo Park on Sunday morning.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

jd4223 said:


> Is the "foot" bridge closed also? Just kidding...thanks for the update.


Fat fingers I'm guessing caused that error. But yes the "foot bridge " is closed.


----------



## Grinnell

brianlc39 said:


> View attachment 509551
> View attachment 509553
> View attachment 509555
> View attachment 509557
> View attachment 509559


Wow. Saves me a trip for a few days!!!!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Went down today because I just couldn't resist how beautiful of a day was out. Got to the park and realized about 500 other people thought the same thing. So I found a nice little spot on the river all to myself and did see a few suckers and walleye actively spawning in the river. Watch The Flat Rock Police roll up on at least 15 Anglers standing very very close to each other and didn't tell them to spread out. Was kind of surprised and disappointed. Oh well not much you can do except follow the rules yourself and stay safe. Hope everyone enjoy the beautiful day today


----------



## wojo0045

just seen a post that HUROK Park is closed, and anyone caught down there will be fined by police.


----------



## Perchdog

from the monroe news

https://www.monroenews.com/news/20200409/city-of-flat-rock-closes-huroc-park-to-all-visitors


----------



## -db-

Anyone else ready? I'm itching to go. C'mon October!


----------



## riverwart

-db- said:


> Anyone else ready? I'm itching to go. C'mon October!


Took a walk this morning down thru some lower spots. Extremely low water, very little flow. Picked up about a buck and a half in beer bottles, and found a real nice Storm crank bait on the shore. Won't be long.


----------



## -db-

The water is indeed low right now. I was at Huroc yesterday walking around looking for lost/discarded tackle and was able to walk all the way across the river, just below the coffer, wearing muck boots. Found a bunch of stuff in the water, including a nice 10" adjustable wrench someone must have thrown in the river for some reason.


----------



## mfs686




----------



## centerpinking

mfs686 said:


> View attachment 580421


Yeah no huron


----------



## mfs686

centerpinking said:


> Yeah no huron


Got that right. It's not even a Steelhead. Just got back from Alaska where I fished the Naknek river for Rainbow Trout.


----------



## Swampbuckster

mfs686 said:


> Got that right. It's not even a Steelhead. Just got back from Alaska where I fished the Naknek river for Rainbow Trout.


That sure is a steely looking rainbow!!!


----------

